

Catch The Buzz at DreamIt Ventures with Mark Hughes (Philly) - keltecp11
https://dreamit-ventures.ticketleap.com/Catch-the-Buzz-at-DreamIt-Ventures-with-Mark-Hughes-07-21-2009-06-30

======
keltecp11
Mark Hughes, the CEO of Buzz Marketing was former VP of Marketing for Ebay's
Half.com, Hughes grew eBay's Half.com from zero to 8 million customers in less
than three years. DId you hear about a town that changed it's name to Half.com
- that's Hughes who managed to create the first dot-com city in America. The
buzz generating event was dubbed by Time magazine as "one of the greatest
publicity coups" in history. 19 days after his Half.com Oregon event, eBay
contacted Half.com and later acquired the company for over $300 million. Mark
is the author of the best selling book "Buzzmarketing: Get People to Talk
About Your Stuff."

